

Top 25 Companies For Work-Life Balance - ww520
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jacquelynsmith/2013/07/19/top-companies-for-work-life-balance/

======
yen223
Direct link to the Glassdoor report that this post is based on:
[http://www.glassdoor.com/Top-Companies-for-Work-Life-
Balance...](http://www.glassdoor.com/Top-Companies-for-Work-Life-Balance-
LST_KQ0,35.htm)

It's interesting, although not surprising, to see the top companies being
dominated by tech.

